# Anyone from Orange County, California, or LA, would like to meet up?



## MyViewsMatter (Feb 23, 2018)

Anybody here from OC or LA be interested in meeting up? I would like friends that I can interact with face to face instead of online social media. That's the way to improve social skills, is to get out of the house. Facing fears...


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I live about an hour away from OC & LA. I live in the Inland Empire.


----------



## Moses Chol (Jul 19, 2013)

Try meetup they got big SA group for LA socal


----------



## Justjunk (Jun 6, 2019)

I’m from oc. Feel free to msg me


----------



## Ahava89 (Oct 7, 2018)

I live by LA


----------

